# Long-Term Chartering?



## latitude23 (Sep 21, 2007)

In about 18 months, my wife will be finishing her PhD (whoo-hoo!) and to celebrate, we'd really like to take 4-6 months and go sailing. Unfortunately, because of her school venture, we're currently boat-less.

Are there people/places who charter boats for such long durations? Pretty much everything I've found on the web is designed around 1-week vacations, not a 4-month sailabout. Or is our best option just to buy a boat and then sell it (or keep it!) at the end of the trip?

Given that she'll be finishing in January or February of 2009, we're probably looking at the Carribbean, but anyplace with wind and sun would be an option.

Thanks for any tips or advice!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Some secondary charter outfits will agree to a long term charter. I met one couple that chartered for three months. The problem I see in this is that charter boats are not really set up for long term cruising. When on a boat that long you really should have the boat set up the way you want. They mostly have engine driven fridges and poorly equipped galleys. Two things that would not suit my style of cruising but to each his own.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

*long term charters*

investigate www.seabbatical.com 780-419-3882


----------

